# Deer Crossing Danger.



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

http://thechive.com/2012/10/17/quite-po ... ver-video/


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

No doubt she will vote for Romney


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyoguy said:


> No doubt she will vote for Romney


No, all of the antihunters that don't know anything about deer are all demoncrats.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

O-|-O


----------

